# Seed Swap Round Robin Rules and Sign-up



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi Everyone!! Here are the rules for joining this Seed Swap Round Robin:

Please email me with your full address, so I can figure out the flight path, and make up shipping labels.

First you must agree to have the package tracked, tracking is done at the post office, we will track this Robin USPS. It is 55 cents extra from each of you. 

When you get the box, please either post on this thread, or email me so we know you got it. There will be a packet of address labels. When you are done going through the box, please put the next label on the box, and ship it to that person. They will be in order, and numbered, so please go in order. 

When you have shipped it out and gotten the conformation number, please either post it on this thread, or email it to me.

This Round Robin is for all kinds of seeds - vegetables, herbs, flowers, succulents and vines. 

You can trade as many seed packets as you wish. 

Please label each packet with at least with the common name. If you know the latin name please include it. Please add the color, zone, annual, perennial, herb, veggie ect. if you know it. Any extra information would be helpful, such as sowing depth, sun/shade, days to harvest for veggie's, ect.

I will email everyone the flight path as soon as everyone has signed up. 

I will give a sign-up deadline of January 5th, so it is after the holidays. after that day, I will have the flight path, and will send it out!
I hope you all enjoy it!
~Marisa 

marisalbailey "at" Yahoo.com (the "at" means @)

Please put "Round robin" in the subject line...Thanks!!


----------



## RANDEL (Dec 10, 2003)

i notice u said seed "packet". the best seeds i have to offer are not commercially packaged. i assume this is ok, but wanted to check.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Oh yes, thats fine, I just meant the packet the seeds are in...or baggie, or envelope, etc...  

~Marisa


----------



## RANDEL (Dec 10, 2003)

also. i plan to put in a bit more than i take out. if we mostly all do that maybe the thing would go around again. or was that the idea anyway?


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Sure! If everyone liked it, we can do it again! 

~Marisa


----------



## Hammer (Dec 12, 2003)

marisal said:


> Sure! If everyone liked it, we can do it again!
> 
> ~Marisa


I am new hear and have not figured out how to find the sign up location.
I mainly save heirloom veggie seeds. I am wondering if this is for veggies or flowers, I have very few flower seeds. So I would like to know what what people in this swap are interested in.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi Hammer!

The seed swap is for all types of seeds. 

The way to sign up is to email me or PM me your address so I can figure out a flight path. 
Thats it! 


Thanks!

~Marisa


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Happy Holidays!

Bump....


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

11 people have signed up so far....This is gonna be fun!

~Marisa


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

I can't wait!


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

Still thinking about it here. In all honesty I simply don't need a single nother seed as I am sooooooooo over stretched with things I want to plant. I got a big kick out of someone talking about their SHOEBOX of seed getting tossed. My seeds supply would take a closet full of shoeboxes. Perhaps you should send ME your address and I can just send some to you to put in the box??


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Diane, do you have any Amish Paste tomato seeds? I would love some...would gladly send sase or $ or a trade?


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

Leaving shortly for a few days with my daughter and the grands. When I get back I will check and see. I did have but the memory gets foggy these days about what I actually have, and what I HAD. It is one that I regularly plant out, but did not last year.......that much I do remember :haha: After 9-11 I filled every jar in the house just to keep myself busy cause having 6 children....all near large cities was driving me crazy. I am finishing up using that stuff this winter. Merry Christmas to all my gardening friends!!!


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

sending you my address.
Thank you Marisa for organizing this swap, I know it is a tremendous amount of work. I hope you enjoy it though.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I tried to email you "[email protected]' but could not get thru. OK I must be slow. How many go in , how many can we take, and will the last person in line end up with all radish seeds?
steff


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

steff bugielski said:


> I tried to email you "[email protected]' but could not get thru. OK I must be slow. How many go in , how many can we take, and will the last person in line end up with all radish seeds?
> steff


You take out how ever many you need, and put back in that amount. If you are just starting out, or moved or in situations like that, you can take more than you put in. 

There should be a big enough variety for everyone to get a good selection! 

~Marisa


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Hi Steff....we just moved, so I will be putting in mostly store bought seeds. My plan is to wait until the box comes, then see what is lacking, go to Territorial (about 20 minutes away) and put those in.

Hey, I also just had an idea, if anyone who is after me on the rotation wants anything specific from Territorial, I can get it too and put it in. That way, you'll only have to pay for shipping once. 

I am so excited!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I pm'd You ~ I would like to join this !!!


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

diane said:


> (snip) My seeds supply would take a closet full of shoeboxes. Perhaps you should send ME your address and I can just send some to you to put in the box??


Diane, maybe you ought to tell us what you have!!!


----------



## Mullers Lane Farm (Feb 27, 2003)

oakhillhubbards said:


> Diane, maybe you ought to tell us what you have!!!


I second this! Wow!  A closet full of shoeboxes full of seed??? :worship:


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I tried to pm with info and address but the link seems to be down. Yes sign me up. Stephanie Bugielski
po box 503 
5814 rt 42
fallsburg, ny. 12733


----------



## gardencatz (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh, I'd love to participate! I live very near Cara, so we could do our swapping at the same time. What a wonderful thing. I save tons of seed, so should have lots to share.

CindieLynne


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

Hi I am new to swapping but I have many seeds, some bulbs etc. Some are 2 years old ... _*I*_ would plant them but am afraid if I forward them and they do not sprout I will be tarred and feathered!  Also, I think I still have perennial seeds would any one be interested ... and how about the planting zone. I am in Zone 4 (if I am lucky) in Vermont. 

As for the comment on radish seeds I would have given my eye teeth for radish seeds this past summer. I was on my second planting and no more seeds. I could not find any anywhere. Of all seeds to not have! I will pm with address because I would love to do this. It will help my daughter and I survive the winter here! 

Laurie


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## Shahbazin (Dec 10, 2002)

I just sent an e-mail... I have extra Bloody Butcher corn (this stuff produces several big ears per stalk, grows 12 ft tall (lots of fodder for the sheep), does not blow over in very high winds, is drought tolerant, & last year was sat on, rolled on, & chewed by my flockguard dogs & recovered & grew anyhow), Amish pie squash, & several types of melon.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

If you want to send it to me first, let me know and I will send my address. I PM'd you about when you wanted the seeds and never heard from you. Did you get it?


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

diane said:


> If you want to send it to me first, let me know and I will send my address. I PM'd you about when you wanted the seeds and never heard from you. Did you get it?


I'm sorry! No, I don't think I did get it, otherwise I would have sent you a reply  

Sure I can send it to you first. Just send me your address. 

Thanks for the great offer!!!

~Marisa


----------



## KrisW (Sep 27, 2002)

Hi Marisal, 

Are you going to reply to everyone that emails you?
I PM'd you my address and didn't get a reply, I guess that means you didn't get it.

Can you just list the names of people that you have addresses for, so we know if we are on it? I don't want to miss out on this swap!!

You are going to win a big THANK YOU from us all for doing all this work!!!

Kris


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi!

I am going to put everyone in order of flight, and then list it, and anyone not on there can let me know, in fact, I'm getting it together right now, so it should be done in a little bit, Im not to good at Geography, so this might take awhile 

~Marisa


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Ok, 

Here is the flight plan so far. There is still one more day to sign up, but so far, this is who I have signed up, and this is the order it will be mailed so far:

Diane, MI 
Jennifer, CA
Kris, CA
Cara, OR
Miz, OR
Deb, WY
Mike & Suzanne, IA
Carrie, WI
Cyndi, IL
Belinda, MO
Randel, MO
Charlie, OK
Ashley, AR
Mary, TN
Rick, GA
Julie, VA
Rosemary, WV
Melissa, OH
Kelli, OH
Jeanne, PA
Laurie, PA
Stephanie, NY
Laurie, VT
Sue CT
Marisa, NY


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

I just wanted to offer again to get specific things from Territorial to go in the box if anyone has a preference. I already have Acorn squash on the list


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

ok,

This is the last day to sign up. If no one else signs up, than the list that is above will be thr flight plan.

I will probably ship the box on Wensday. I will post the conformation number here also.

I hope you all have fun with it!!

~Marisa


----------



## RANDEL (Dec 10, 2003)

thanks a lot for putting this together. i'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I can't wait. I've got my seed orders all lined up so I can cross off what you guys put in that box.
steff


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

marisal said:


> Ok,
> 
> Here is the flight plan so far. There is still one more day to sign up, but so far, this is who I have signed up, and this is the order it will be mailed so far:
> 
> [snip]


Yeah! I came across some seeds my mom sent last year that didn't get in the ground. I'll add them as well, but...they are from last year.....

Thanks Marisa

Jeanne


----------



## KrisW (Sep 27, 2002)

Question,

Some of the seeds I have are treated with fungicide. (They are from Stokes Seeds Company). I garden organical, but these are not organic seeds.
Ya just have to give in to em now and then. :no: 

Is this going to offend anyone? Should I leave them out of this swap?

Kris


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

KrisW said:


> Question,
> 
> Some of the seeds I have are treated with fungicide. (They are from Stokes Seeds Company). I garden organical, but these are not organic seeds.
> Ya just have to give in to em now and then. :no:
> ...


You can leave them in. If someone doesn't want them, they don't have to take them. Can you mark them though? That would be great! 

Thanks!

~Marisa


----------



## Sedition (May 30, 2003)

I have some Castor Beans that I grow, and I actually get quite a few requests for on Gardenweb. Large plants (10') with dinner plate sized leaves, even here direct sown in zone 5 with only 140 day frost to frost season, with 2'+ bright red seed stalks.

Typically, I ship these in a plastic baggie inside a coin envelope to prevent castor oil from seeping. If anyone - and I mean anyone! posts here saying that they are worried about the poison in them, then I won't include any when I get the box. Ok? 

Otherwise, I know that a lot of people enjoy growing this vigorous and attractive plant. 

If there are any folk who are new to seed-swapping, here are some tips:

1) Paper envelopes are better than zip-locks. They let the seeds âbreathâ. 
2) Any bulbs, corms, or tubers will likely freeze and die this time of year, but Iâm going to try anyway. Iâve got some good garlic and shallots to share.

Information that swapping newbies will find useful. 
1) There are no rules! The point is to have fun. Ignore the rest of this post if you hate advice!


2) If you have time, note what zone your seed has been grown in. Seed grown for very long (5 years) in a certain zone will have a hard time adapting more than 3 zones away â ie, zone 4 corn wonât grow well in zone 8.
3) If you know, note how old the seed is. First year seed is best, but most of us have some old half-packets that we are just going to throw away otherwise. Most seed is good for 5 years, but there are lots of exceptions above and below this number. Also, if you know the latin name, it helps to figure out what cross-breeding group a seed is in. Acorn Squash, for example, is cucbrita pepo â the same as most all summer squashes (zucchini), Delicata squash, and most small âpieâ pumpkins like Amish Pie or Small Sugar. 
4) Like the KrisW said, mention if you have treated seed or if a certain seed you grew was treated with anything funky. Pesticides are the big concern for most folk, although transmission via seed is about impossible. Personally, I wouldnât mind knowing if organic pesticides were usedâ¦
5) A description is always nice. Or better yet â a photo! I was going to photograph all my plants for seed swapping this year, but I was way too busy. 
6) One of the nicest things about Round Robins are the surprises. Remember, you donât have to trade just seeds. Grandmaâs pickle recipe, a small craft object, or my favorite â funny stories are always appreciated. Lots of folk also include a couple note cards with their address if they want to have pen-pals or future corresponsdence from other folks on the Round Robin. 100 years ago, this was how lots of rural folk "kept in touch". 

As a side note - Donât write âorganicâ unless the seed is certified. Itâs a federally regulated term now, and one that probably should be protected. Say ânaturally grownâ or somesuch if you grow like most the rest of us - without the use of synthetic fertilizers, pesticides and herbicides.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks for all the info...Just a little FYI..

This is my first time hosting a seed swap. just about all my seeds are in ziplock. I thought it looked neater, and made the packages fit better. Didn't know about the breathing thing..Will know for next time.

I do not have the latin name for the plants, just the common name. some don't even have that, I explained in the welcome letter in the box. (Just the melons are listed as just melons) Gardening accident.

The vegtables that are in there are your basic veggies, A bunch of Different varieties of Tomatoes, Peppers, Herbs, peas, beans, melons, etc. So I did not put how to grow them, cause well, I figure those are pretty easy to grow, I never grew them any special way. 

Most of the flowers have how to grow them though.

I just wanted this to be a fun way for everyone to use there extra seeds, and get a new variety. I don't want anyone to be intimidated about how they should or shouldn't package things, what they should or shouldn't write on things. 

One thing I Will suggest is that we not put any craft items in the box. This is a pretty big box as it is, so I don't want to make it to much to ship. 

*And there are a few rules:* 

Make sure you get delivery conformation from the post office, it costs .55 cents

Try not to keep the box for longer than a few days, that way everyone gets it in a reasonable time frame.

Please post on this thread, or email me when you get the box, and when you send it out, also post the conformation number.

This isn't really a "rule" but I am going to enclose a note book for any random thoughts, gardening hints, or messages you want to leave in it.


Gardening is just something I do in my backyard, very laid back. I will be doing things a little more "Organized" this year, like pictures of everything... but right now it is just seeds from a persons garden that loves this stuff. 

This is a seed swap that is just for fun, no pressure!! 

P.S. I will be sending the box out today, so Diane, get ready!!  


~Marisa


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

Please PM me when you put the package in the mail. for some reason this forum is going so slow for me that I simply have no time to keep opening this thread if I am to be able to participate at all on this forum :waa: O.K.......I just now see that you have posted while I was typing mine........so will keep my eye out for it. Personally, I think the ziplock is a fine thing. The seeds I get from the best seed companies are all done up in foil. Breathing is fine for long term storage, but for shipping we need to keep things dry unless of course we are shipping live plants. The temperature here is below zero........I for one can not always guarantee I will see the mail lady come, but I do try to keep a close eye out. Anything living will be dead rather rapidly in climates like mine. Seed companies will not even ship onion sets in this time of year.

Marisa.......I really am going to try not to look much :haha: Hubby is already cracking up at how much stuff I am planning to grow this year.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

I can't wait to see that box! I think I'm more excited to see what's in there that what was in my Christmas presents. :haha: 

Diane, I know you are a strong woman, but it would be awfully tough to not at least try a couple "suprise prizes"....that's what my kids call things like this.  

Anyway...yay, it's on the way!


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

This is going to be fun, I am looking forward to see what is inside of the box. Also this is a great way to get to know our fellow homesteaders better. :dance:


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

The box has not been sent yet. :no: 

I got my son up for his nap yesterday and he was all stuffed up with a runny nose  
Plus it was a few degrees below zero out, and windy, so I didn't want to chance it.

Than today, we got about a foot of snow, so my husband took my truck to work, and never took the car seat out  

So, tomarrow is the day. I'm hidding my keys :haha: 

~Marisa


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

And were off!

Brrrrr......it is -8 degrees here, with wind chill, -22. If you looked out side, you would never guess, the sun is shinning. 

Oh well, Anyway, here is the flight path again:

Diane, MI 
Jennifer, CA
Kris, CA
Cara, OR
Miz, OR
Deb, WY
Mike & Suzanne, IA
Carrie, WI
Cyndi, IL
Belinda, MO
Randel, MO
Charlie, OK
Ashley, AR
Mary, TN
Rick, GA
Julie, VA
Rosemary, WV
Melissa, OH
Kelli, OH
Jeanne, PA
Laurie, PA
Stephanie, NY
Laurie, VT
Sue CT
Marisa, NY

Here is the Confirmation Number: 0303190000021494894

On it's way to Diane!

~Marisa


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

I will be watching for it!! I am trying to understand why we are posting the conformation number  I do that when I send it?


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

diane said:


> I will be watching for it!! I am trying to understand why we are posting the conformation number  I do that when I send it?


Yes, 

When you go to the post office, get Deliver conformation on the box, it's .55 cents. and you can either email me the number, or put it on here. It's just so we know where it is, to make sure it gets to it's destination. 

I hope you all like it! 

P.S. I put in a binder with growing instructions for different veggies and herbs, Just in case there is one that you never grew before.



~Marisa


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

Day five and it is still not here. I am sick of trying to post to this board and getting a bunch of stinking error messages. I simply do not have time for this. I will be gone all day tomorrow so the soonest it can go out from me will be Sat. if it gets here tomorrow. Mon. is MLK day so that will be a hold up. At the rate we are going it will be the middle of the summer before it gets all the way around. :haha: 

Marsia........if you e-mail me at [email protected] I can than e-mail you back the confirmation number when I get one. I certainly hope that someone will notify Chuck that some of us with slow dial ups are timing out before we can even get a thread open!!!!!!!! I have been an hour just trying to get to this thread.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Ok, 

From here on out, lets send this bird by Priority Mail. It's like a dollar extra. I was trying to save a few pennies for everyone, I thought there couldn't be that big of a difference between Priority and Parcel post...Ok, I was wrong. 

Priority 2-3 days
Parcel Post Eternity.

Sorry for the delay....I checked the Conformation number, and it said it was Leaving PA...What was it doing there?? Anyway..Soon, you will all get it soon....

~Marisa


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

:waa: Not today. Maybe tomorrow? So........I will mail it out on Tuesday the earliest now.  There really is a huge difference in speed between parcel post and first class (now called priority). I never knew that until my son moved to Florida and we mail back and forth. Three days priority, can be two weeks parcel post. I think it must be a conspiracy to keep us from using parcel post :haha:


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

:no: Not today.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Grrrrr.......  
This is what the web site has said for 2 days when I put the conformation number in:

Your item was processed and left our WARRENDALE, PA facility on January 14, 2004. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.

You'll probably get it Tuesday, since Monday is a holiday.

Sorry again. I've learned my lesson.

~Marisa


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

Not that this is any help, just some trivia. Warrendale, PA has a large sorting house for mailing. Only 1/2 hour from Pittsburgh airport. Don't know why it would go there though. What a shame as I am only about 1/2 hour from there too. You never know how the mail system works do you?!


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

:no: Not today.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

I am here to tell you that the package came today, and let me tell you also.......it is one heck of a package !!!! :haha: If folks can't find something they would need or like to try in this package.......well they must grow just about everything. I will get it back into the mail in the morning and post a conformation number.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

diane said:


> I am here to tell you that the package came today, and let me tell you also.......it is one heck of a package !!!! :haha: If folks can't find something they would need or like to try in this package.......well they must grow just about everything. I will get it back into the mail in the morning and post a conformation number.


Woo Hoo!! you got it!  I hope everyone likes it  

Did you give in and take anything?

~Marisa


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

O.Kâ¦Jenniferâ¦â¦..it is on itâs way priority mail to you.
Confirmation #: 0302 0980 0000 3956 4810

Thank you Marisa for all your work and worry.

and yes........I did find a couple of flower seeds I had been wishing for :haha:


----------



## GrannysRoost (Nov 12, 2003)

The mail has a life of its own - especially here in WY I think. My DH hauls mail from Gillette to Denver and if we mail letter to neighbor takes at least 3 days to get it back. If we mail anything in Sundance (20 miles away, but on SD border) it has to go to Spearfish, SD first and then work its way back - can take a week!! (My mail rant for the day)!! I am so excited also. I can't grow much here with all the pine tree acid in ground but have found if I use pots things do much better. I am starting my herb seeds now, so will have lots extra. I want to get going before having to trek to MN for birth of two new granddaughters in March!! Really looking forward to this- Thanks Marisa for starting!! Deb


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2004)

Yea! Were back up!

The robin is in flight. It is on its way to Kris in CA. Conformation number is: 0303 2460 0002 1544 6309

Enjoy!

~Marisa


----------



## Mullers Lane Farm (Feb 27, 2003)

Where's the package now?? Has it been sent to Jennifer in CA??

Okay, okay, I'm TRYING to be patient!!! (#9 on the list)


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

I sent it to Jennifer and she got it on Monday.......she would have gotten it on Sat. but she wasn't home when they tryed to deliver. I think she than sent it to Kris. If folks stay with the priority mail.....it should move along really rapidly. It only took two days from Michigan to California......of course it cost over $12 dollars, but it shouldn't be that much for the shorter distances.

I would suggest that if we do this again we leave out the notebooks. They more than doubled the weight and with the forums if folks need info about planting they can simply ask.......IMHO.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Unregistered said:


> Yea! Were back up!
> 
> The robin is in flight. It is on its way to Kris in CA. Conformation number is: 0303 2460 0002 1544 6309
> 
> ...



That was me with the up to date Conformation number. I posted it this morning but forgot to log in. 

If the notebooks are to heavy, than the next person to get it can take them out. I just thought it would be nice to have a place to leave a note for everyone, and also have a reference guide to how to grow things. But you can take them out.

~Marisa


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Marisa,

If the notebooks are still in when they get here, I probably will take them out. Money is the tightest it's ever been for us right now, so it'll be a stretch just to get it back on the road! It really was a great idea though. Thanks for all your work!


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Cara said:


> Marisa,
> 
> If the notebooks are still in when they get here, I probably will take them out. Money is the tightest it's ever been for us right now, so it'll be a stretch just to get it back on the road! It really was a great idea though. Thanks for all your work!


Thats ok! I didn't realize they would make such a difference, Duh. My bad.  

~Marisa


----------



## Shahbazin (Dec 10, 2002)

Great stuff in that box!  Yes, I would have gotten it Sat. - but no one drives to town to the PO on weekends, so I got it after work Mon. I agree that the big black binder could go - but I kind of liked the little notepad. You could cut/tear the cardboard off the notepad to lighten it, too. With the delivery confirmation, it was $10 for me to mail. Without the big binder, it should be less. I got it back in the mail Wed., so if we keep quick turn-arounds, it should move right along. Glad to see the board back up, finally!


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

My post was certainly not ment as a criticism or either your Marisa or Jennifer. I was merely trying to make a suggestion about weight and make a point about how fast priority mail went.  This first time for anything is always a learning experience IMHO.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

No scowly faces Diane...no one took it that way! It really was a good idea to do the binder.

Can't wait should be here very soon!!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Just wanted to mention that USPS's tracking is real crummy. If there is ever a problem it usually tells you what was going on well after you figured it out (like in a movie when the police drive up after the murderer is killed/apprehended). You would think that the USPS would have some electronic way of entering instantly where the package is, but I was told (not sure here) they actually MAIL the information to whoever enters it in the computer. Yea, very smart. In fact, they way the USPS has thier tracking set up , I have been told, can slow your package down. I don't remember exactly how. This info was from poultry folks BTW, who are always shipping critters in the mail and tend to know what's goin on. 

Anyway, I can't wait to get it! I only have 3 packages of seeds to add though. Maybe I can get some loofa gourd seeds from papa. I sure don't want to take more than I put in.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Southerngurl, and anyone else in the same situation:

If you don't have any seeds, or very few to add, it's ok to take more. As stated earlier in this thread, if your new at gardening, starting over, moved, you not having that many seeds to add is understandable. I am sure there is enough in there to take a few extra! 

I know I put a lot of seeds in there, and Diane said she put her extras in there, so I think we'll be ok!  

~Marisa


----------



## KrisW (Sep 27, 2002)

Hi all,

I just got the seed box!!!! I am sooooo excited, can ya tell. 
I'll try to hurry up so I can get it mailed out on Saturday, then I will post the conformation number.

Tell you what I&#8217;ll do, I remove the cardboard from the journal and send the binder back to you.
It&#8217;s really a shame about the binder, it has a LOT of good information in it.
Does that sound like a good idea?

Thanks for all you hard work Marisal. 

Kris


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I have a suggestion------
How about starting a new thread called "Seed Box Journal"
and putting the info into that thread rather than the journal that has been adding extra weight to the box.

I'm not sure what info you have in the binder...but if you want to make another thread labeled "Seed Box Binder", that info could, also, be documented here.

If you decid to do that, I'll "STICKY" them so they stay at the top of the forum.

Tallpines


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi all. I tell you I just can't wait for the box...here in PA I wake up cold, go to bed cold and spend most of the day cold. I can hardly wait until spring.....

Jeanne


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

Unregistered said:


> Hi all. I tell you I just can't wait for the box...here in PA I wake up cold, go to bed cold and spend most of the day cold. I can hardly wait until spring.....
> 
> Jeanne



Ack...okay, so I was out of town ... that's no reason to list me as a guest! :no:


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

KrisW said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got the seed box!!!! I am sooooo excited, can ya tell.
> I'll try to hurry up so I can get it mailed out on Saturday, then I will post the conformation number.
> ...


Thank you Kris! 

You can keep it if you want, it's really up to you! and about the sticky's, thats up to everyone else, I don't care either way...I'm flexable!

~Marisa


----------



## Shahbazin (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes Marisa, thanks for getting this project "off the ground"! And Diane, no criticism was felt - appreciate the suggestion on weight! Tallpines, I like the Sticky idea too - but being a "hard copy" type of person myself, I still liked having the actual notepad with other folks' writing on it


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi again....

GrannysRoost has had an emergency and has to go out of town. She gave me a new address to send the robin to. so, Miz Mary, I will email you her new address when you get it, since you are right before her, and you could send it there instead.

Thanks!

~Marisa


----------



## KrisW (Sep 27, 2002)

Hello all,

Short story &#8230; The package is on the way to Cara in Oregon.
Confirmation number 0303 2460 0001 8419 4348

Long story &#8230;
Went to the local post office, the counter is closed on weekends, who knew?
Ran into one of the local guys, chatted with him for 15 minutes.
Drove 12 miles to the next city, they don&#8217;t open till 10.
Went to JoAnn&#8217;s to waste a little time till the Post Office opens.
Everything&#8217;s going to be on sale next week there, oh boy!!
Back to the Post Office, ran into a woman with a elderly Golden Retriver.
Chatted with her for a bit.
Got the package up to the counter after waiting in line for 20 minutes, didn&#8217;t have any tape.
The guy was really nice at the counter and taped the package for me.
Time elapsed 2 hours. Got to talk to some nice people, made it worth it.

Whew, glad that&#8217;s over with. 
Have a lot of cooking to do for Sundays Football Party.

Kris


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Yahoo! Can't wait. CindieLynne, are you ready? HAven't seen you for awhile, so let me know!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Just let me know where to send it , Marisal !!! I am getting so darn excited !!!!


----------



## CMATE (Jan 29, 2004)

marisal said:


> bump


Oh Man! This is so 'unfair'....I'm a newbie & only discovered this thread today (super bowl sunday) I want 'in on the action'.... :worship: :worship: :worship: 

LOL, Well if any of you on the list live near northeast pennslyvania, I would love to share!! 
Am right near Exit 284 off I-80.


----------



## CMATE (Jan 29, 2004)

:waa: :worship: :worship: :waa: 

OK, like I said, I'm new here & don't understand how to "pm" anybody!!! What is that, exactly?


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

A pm is a private message. You can click on the pm button on the bottom of a post by whoever you wish to pm.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm sure we will have another one when this one is over


----------



## onthehill10 (Jan 9, 2004)

marisal said:


> I'm sure we will have another one when this one is over


I want to get in on the next one! I will be watching for it.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I think there are several of us that wish we had gotten on the list!

Next time for sure!


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Oh my goodness is all I can say! That box is unbelievable. I have no idea where I'm going to put all those plants.  I am still trying to get ahold of CindieLynn. If I can't find her, I'll just send it on...with the acorn squash of course! Anyone else want anything from Territorial?


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Well, finally got the squash and I've tried via the site and email to get CindiLynn and haven't got a response....so I'll mail the box Monday!


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

Ok why were you all hiding from me?

I was still waiting to hear something and got to wondering if maybe there was something posted over here in the garden forum about the round robin---and here you all were. :haha: 

I see that I am number 17 on the list, so it's halfway to me. I am so excited. Thank you to everyone for participating in this. And a big :worship: to Marisal for all her hard work. And to Diane for getting us off with a good supply of seeds. You guys are great! 

I have a ton of seeds I want to contribute. I used to swap on other websites and gathered alot of seeds and plants over the years. My yard was full of almost every plant known to man last year, so I have a hefty contribution of seeds to make. This should be so much fun. I am so excited. I will post when I get the box of goodies. 

By the way, I swapped so much last year that I kinda got burnt out so I have not participated in this forum. But spring will soon be here, so if you all don't mind, I just might have to join in with you all here. I am getting that spring fever!

I hope everyone gets what they want and more!  
Rosemary


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

OK...now it has to go around again!!

Rosemary, do you have any Amish Paste tomatoe seeds? I am trying to find someone who has just a few seeds so I don't have to buy a whole pack. (And pay the $5 shipping for $2.50 worth of seeds.)


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Cara said:


> OK...now it has to go around again!!
> 
> Rosemary, do you have any Amish Paste tomatoe seeds? I am trying to find someone who has just a few seeds so I don't have to buy a whole pack. (And pay the $5 shipping for $2.50 worth of seeds.)


If she doesn't I do  I can send you some.

~Marisa


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

nostalgia said:


> I have a ton of seeds I want to contribute. I used to swap on other websites and gathered alot of seeds and plants over the years. My yard was full of almost every plant known to man last year, so I have a hefty contribution of seeds to make. This should be so much fun. I am so excited. I will post when I get the box of goodies.
> 
> 
> I hope everyone gets what they want and more!
> Rosemary



Whewhew! I'm two people after *you*...I can't wait to see what you put in the box.....

Jeanne


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

Cara,
I bet I do have some amish paste tomatoes, I will check tonight and let you know. If I do though, they are seed that I got in a trade that I have not grown yet. So if Marisa has some, it might be best to get them from her just to be sure they are what they say they are. But if I do have some, I will be happy to send you some if you want to take a chance on them. 

I mostly have flower seeds right now. Some veg. and fruits. Anything in particular anyone else is looking for that I might add to the box? Let me know and I will put in what I have. Hopefully you will get them before someone else does. If you don't get what you want from the box, pm me and I will see if I have them and would be more than happy to mail them for a few stamps. 

This is so much fun!


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Well, Marisa, if it is alright, I'll just send you a sase today when the box goes out? I will start them the middle of March....Yay! Thanks so much.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

No problem!


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

marisal said:


> No problem!



All I gotta say is YOU GUYS ARE AMAZING...glad I've met you all.

Jeanne


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Cara said:


> Well, Marisa, if it is alright, I'll just send you a sase today when the box goes out? I will start them the middle of March....Yay! Thanks so much.



Hi Cara! I was just wondering if you sent the box out, and what the confirmation number is.

Thanks!

~Marisa


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Sorry for the delay everyone! It went out yesterday and the # is 
0303 1290 0000 4975 5017.

It should be at Miz Mary's tomorrow. Thank you all again!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Got the box !!! Holy cow !! I am so impressed with the volume of seed !! Thank you everyone for making this so fun !!! I will send it out on Monday !!


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

Goody, goody, goody, only 2 more to go till it gets to me. It will be just like Christmas! I can't wait.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

It's Presidents Day............will go out tomorrow !!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Got it out !!! Confirmation # 0303 1290 0001 7547 4974
WOW it cost $11.50 !!!


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

Miz Mary said:


> Got it out !!! Confirmation # 0303 1290 0001 7547 4974
> WOW it cost $11.50 !!!


Yeah yeah....I'll have that price down by the time it leaves my house <smirk>

 
Jeanne


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

oakhillhubbards said:


> Yeah yeah....I'll have that price down by the time it leaves my house <smirk>
> 
> 
> Jeanne



Yeah Yeah, I am glad I come before you then Jeanne.  Just kidding you! Actually by the time I send it on it's way again, it will probely cost even more. I have a bunch of seeds to put in there. I sure hope there is somethings in there that I don't already have though. Looking forward to getting the box.


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

nostalgia said:


> Yeah Yeah, I am glad I come before you then Jeanne.  Just kidding you! Actually by the time I send it on it's way again, it will probely cost even more. I have a bunch of seeds to put in there. I sure hope there is somethings in there that I don't already have though. Looking forward to getting the box.



I'm really glad then! Happy to be in the middle of the train--I have some good to share and some new things to try (I'm sure)...I really like the idea of people taking "some" of a packet. Kind of like the 5 loaves and 2 fishes....maybe we'll all get some of those Amish tomatoes  

J


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

You guys have me all excited and I'm sooooooooo far down on the list :waa:


----------



## GrannysRoost (Nov 12, 2003)

Have been waiting and got the box today and it is like Christmas!! I am going to find a new box as this one is pretty shot with all the duct tape and labels and send out tomorrow. Wish I could keep more but had to come to MN and help daughters as 2 new grandbabys coming in the next 6 weeks. Deb


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

GrannysRoost said:


> Have been waiting and got the box today and it is like Christmas!! I am going to find a new box as this one is pretty shot with all the duct tape and labels and send out tomorrow. Wish I could keep more but had to come to MN and help daughters as 2 new grandbabys coming in the next 6 weeks. Deb



Wow...only 14 more until it gets to me.....  

Jeanne in PA


----------



## Mullers Lane Farm (Feb 27, 2003)

Suzanne, Carrie and then me!!

I've been pouring over the seed cataloges and still don't have a firm idea what I want to plant this year. Jersey is kindly sharing her greenhouse with me and it has me giddy!


----------



## CMATE (Jan 29, 2004)

oakhillhubbards said:


> Wow...only 14 more until it gets to me.....
> 
> Jeanne in PA


  
Hi Jeanne,
where in Pa are you? I'm by Blakeslee up in the Poconos are you anywhere near there?


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

CMATE said:


> Hi Jeanne,
> where in Pa are you? I'm by Blakeslee up in the Poconos are you anywhere near there?



I'm out just north of Pittsburgh....want some seeds?  You're welcome to drive the distance to get in on it when they come!  

Anyway, I'm all the way on the other side...


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

Boy did I goof!  

I got Miz Mary and Mary TN mixed up and thought the box was coming soon. Boy what a disappointment to find out I am way further down the list. 
Oh well, I guess I will just have to wait. :no:


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

OK. I am not complaining but, next year we should start this thing in Nov. I am jealous by the time I get this box I will have planted my early greens already.
smiles to all
steff


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

GrannysRoost said:


> Have been waiting and got the box today and it is like Christmas!! I am going to find a new box as this one is pretty shot with all the duct tape and labels and send out tomorrow. Wish I could keep more but had to come to MN and help daughters as 2 new grandbabys coming in the next 6 weeks. Deb



Hi!

I was just wondering if you sent this out yet? Also if you could post the confirmation number when you do...

Thanks!!

~Marisa


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

The box is going faster than I thought!  

It is on its way to Carrie in WI, Confimation #12 538 773 03 4120 1036

Than it goes to Cyndi in IL. 

I hope you all like it!

~Marisa


----------



## Mullers Lane Farm (Feb 27, 2003)

WooooHoooo! Come on Carrie!!  I've got my seeds ready to go into the box.

Hey! Are the addresses we're suppose to send the box onto in with the seeds????


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Mullers Lane Farm said:


> WooooHoooo! Come on Carrie!!  I've got my seeds ready to go into the box.
> 
> Hey! Are the addresses we're suppose to send the box onto in with the seeds????



Hi!

Yes, the addresses of everyone is in with the box. They are numbered too just in case they get out of order.

~marisa


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

The tracking number was missing a letter, it is:

1Z 538 773 03 4120 1036 delivered through UPS. It can go back being shipped by Priority mail. OR whatever is easier for everyone! 

Thanks!

~Marisa


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Carrie;

Just wondering if you had a chance to look over thr robin, the Tracking number says you recived the box on the 5th. it is now the 8th. Please let us know!

Thanks!

~Marisa


----------



## Mullers Lane Farm (Feb 27, 2003)

marisal said:


> Just wondering if you had a chance to look over thr robin, the Tracking number says you recived the box on the 5th. it is now the 8th. Please let us know!


tap..tap..tap..tap..tap..tap.. 

Just me being impatient!!!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Yea me too.  

I fear all the seeds will have to be fall crops. We'll have to start this earlier next year.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

I emailed Carrie, but she hasn't replied yet. I hope everything is ok....

~Marisa


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

uh oh


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Ok,

the box is on its way!!  

Confirmation number:

03006000000108164627

~Marisa


----------



## Mullers Lane Farm (Feb 27, 2003)

:d Yippee!!! :d


----------



## Mullers Lane Farm (Feb 27, 2003)

taptaptap I've been waiting almost a WHOLE DAY!!  taptaptap :haha: 

(Lord, please give me patience -- and I want it NOW!) :no:


----------



## Mullers Lane Farm (Feb 27, 2003)

The box got here yesterday .... WOW! I'm tied up with the Rotary Club Youth Foreign Exchange program last night and all day today. I'll go through the box tomorrow afternoon and send it to Belinda in MO Monday. You should see the delivery confirmation either Monday afternoon or Tuesday morning.

Wow!!


----------



## Mullers Lane Farm (Feb 27, 2003)

The package was sent yesterday (with a delivery confirmation). The confirmation number is in Paul's truck ... just wanted to let y'all know it's on it's way.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

You know what we ought to do next time? Everyone could give their planting zones, and then it could travel from the warmer zones up through the cooler ones. Just a thought..


----------



## Mullers Lane Farm (Feb 27, 2003)

Confirmation #
0303 3430 0001 4999 0431

Good idea about the zones. Are we going to keep this one going again another round or two??


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Mullers Lane Farm said:


> Confirmation #
> 0303 3430 0001 4999 0431
> 
> Good idea about the zones. Are we going to keep this one going again another round or two??




Grrrr......
Current Status


You entered 0303 3430 0001 4999 0431 


Your item was misrouted. The error has been corrected and every effort is being made to deliver it as soon as possible. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. 


Darn Post Office!! 

~Marisa


----------



## Mullers Lane Farm (Feb 27, 2003)

Dang it!

Maybe it was all the St. Paddy cards??? :haha: 
probably not:no:


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

Mullers Lane Farm said:


> Dang it!
> 
> Maybe it was all the St. Paddy cards??? :haha:
> probably not:no:



I think Murphy's first name is Satan.


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

I keep going back to page two to figure out where we are....so I thought I'd repost the list. 

-J

Diane, MI 
Jennifer, CA
Kris, CA
Cara, OR
Miz, OR
Deb, WY
Mike & Suzanne, IA
Carrie, WI
Cyndi, IL
Belinda, MO
Randel, MO
Charlie, OK
Ashley, AR
Mary, TN
Rick, GA
Julie, VA
Rosemary, WV
Melissa, OH
Kelli, OH
Jeanne, PA
Laurie, PA
Stephanie, NY
Laurie, VT
Sue CT
Marisa, NY


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Woo Hoo!!


Track & Confirm 

Shipment Details
You entered 0303 3430 0001 4999 0431 

Your item arrived at 7:09 am on March 23, 2004 in SALEM, MO 65560. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. 

Here is what happened earlier: 
MISSENT, March 17, 2004, 8:54 am 
ACCEPTANCE, March 15, 2004, 1:15 pm, GALT, IL 61037


----------



## Mullers Lane Farm (Feb 27, 2003)

Track & Confirm update provided by the U.S. Postal Service, 03/23/04

Label Number: 0303 3430 0001 4999 0431 

Service Type: Delivery Confirmation

Shipment Activity Location Date & Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DELIVERED SALEM MO 65560 03/23/04 11:30am

ARRIVAL AT UNIT SALEM MO 65560 03/23/04 7:09am

MISSENT ROCK FALLS IL 61071 03/17/04 8:54am

ACCEPTANCE GALT IL 61037 03/15/04 1:15pm

Wooosh, now I can quit worrying.


----------



## Mrs_stuart (Dec 24, 2003)

I received the Robin. I am so excited. It is wonderful, I will get it out in the mail in the a.m. I am suppost to skip 11 and 12 and ship it to 13 ...Correct. Let me know tonight just so i know i am right. Thank. I will post confirmation number in the a.m. too. I love seeds...I love spring. Yeah!!!!
Belinda


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Mrs_stuart said:


> I received the Robin. I am so excited. It is wonderful, I will get it out in the mail in the a.m. I am suppost to skip 11 and 12 and ship it to 13 ...Correct. Let me know tonight just so i know i am right. Thank. I will post confirmation number in the a.m. too. I love seeds...I love spring. Yeah!!!!
> Belinda


That is correct!! I'm glad you got it!!

~Marisa


----------



## Mrs_stuart (Dec 24, 2003)

I have sent to robin out, it is on its way to Ashley, AR. I mailed it priority mail. The confirmation # is 0303 3430 0001 4759 6222 
Belinda


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

Mrs_stuart said:


> I have sent to robin out, it is on its way to Ashley, AR. I mailed it priority mail. The confirmation # is 0303 3430 0001 4759 6222
> Belinda



7 more!!!!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

> I have sent to robin out, it is on its way to Ashley, AR. I mailed it priority mail. The confirmation # is 0303 3430 0001 4759 6222
> Belinda


OH Yippee! :dance:


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Shipment Details

You entered 0303 3430 0001 4759 6222 

We attempted to deliver your item at 8:02 am on March 26, 2004 in YELLVILLE, AR 72687 and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. 

Here is what happened earlier: 
ACCEPTANCE, March 24, 2004, 1:10 pm, SALEM, MO 65560 


Thats weird, don't they normally just leave it?


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

I jut thought of something, Can you make sure my address is the return address? So if something does happen, it will get sent to me and I can send it to the next person.....I just don't want someone who already had it and sent it out to have to pay to send it out again, So just leave my address as the return address.

Thanks!!

~Marisa


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I got the package today. WOW, lots of seeds! Ooooo, and soap, they sure do smell good! 

The reason the package was not left is because we live down a dirt road, and the mailboxes are a mile from the house, at the start of the road. I'll have it sent back out Monday, and set your address as the return address, but I don't have it, it's not the one that was on the box. Could you PM it to me or something?
Thanks.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi! 

One more thing to do a bit more tweeking on this: I will email the next person in line to let you know you are next, please either email me back or post here that you are ready, or you will be skippied. Since this is taking awhile cause there are a lot of people, It's good to be reminded, plus if the person is unexpectedly out of town, then everyone else doesn't have to wait.

So, Mary in TN, I emailed you a few days ago and haven't heard anything, I'll wait till Monday, if We don't hear from you, Than ASHLEY, send it to the next person, ok?

I have been in a few robins recently on Gardenweb, and about 3 of them so far have been MIA, this usually helps the situation....

Thanks!!

~Marisa


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I will be leaving the house by about 11:00 or noon probably..... so if I check here before I leave, and nothing is posted (or no pms/emails) about the next person, just skip them?


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

heres the deal so far:

Mary, TN- Has not replied to emails so she will be skipped
Rick, GA (HAMMER)- I emailed and PM'ed yesterday, so far hasn't replied
Julie, VA (STUMPYACRES)- I PM'ed yesterday, so far hasn't replied.

Like I said, I am doing this so the person hasn't forgotten about the robin, and still wants it before they get it sent to them. I have been in a few recently where the robin has gone missing, and the person who was suppose to have gotten it, dosn't reply to the hosts emails. This is a great robin, I don't want it to get lost. 

Southerngurl is going to wait to send it out till Wensday, to give the next people time to reply....Later today I will email Nostalgia to make sure she is ready. All I need from people is a quick reply of ready.

Thanks!!
~Marisa


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Mary, TN- Has not replied to emails so she will be skipped
Rick, GA (HAMMER)- I emailed and PM'ed Sunday, and today so far hasn't replied
Will give till later today, otherwise it will go out to Stumpyacres tommarow.
Julie, VA (STUMPYACRES)- READY

~Marisa


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

Nostalgia is ready, ready, ready! I have been ready since this started. :haha:


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

Sits in the corner and patiently watches as the list shortens while twiddling my thumbs....


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Heres the list so its on this page:

Julie, VA- Ready
Rosemary, WV- Ready
Melissa, OH
Kelli, OH
Jeanne, PA
Laurie, PA- Ready
Stephanie, NY
Laurie, VT
Sue CT
Marisa, NY- Ready


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Ok, It's off to Julie in Va. ! Scheduled to be there in two days, so you ought to get it Fri. 

Here is the Tracking # 03033430000133080582


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

marisal said:


> Heres the list so its on this page:
> 
> Julie, VA- Ready
> Rosemary, WV- Ready
> ...




Me too! Me too! I'm so ready it's not funny


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Julie, VA- Ready
Rosemary, WV- Ready
Melissa, OH
Kelli, OH
Jeanne, PA
Laurie, PA- Ready
Stephanie, NY
Laurie, VT
Sue CT- Ready
Marisa, NY- Ready


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

Diane...MI.........ready all over again :haha: :haha:


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Rosemary, WV- Ready
Melissa, OH
Kelli, OH
Jeanne, PA
Laurie, PA- Ready
Stephanie, NY- Ready
Laurie, VT
Sue CT- Ready
Marisa, NY- Ready


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

Hi,

Ready ---- 

Laurie in VT


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Rosemary, WV- Ready
Melissa, OH
Kelli, OH
Jeanne, PA
Laurie, PA- Ready
Stephanie, NY- Ready
Laurie, VT- Ready
Sue CT- Ready
Marisa, NY- Ready


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

southerngurl:

Did you send it out Priority?

Thanks!
~Marisa


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

Jeanne in PA ready ready ready!!!


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Rosemary, WV- Ready
Melissa, OH
Kelli, OH
Jeanne, PA- Ready
Laurie, PA- Ready
Stephanie, NY- Ready
Laurie, VT- Ready
Sue CT- Ready
Marisa, NY- Ready


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

marisal said:


> southerngurl:
> 
> Did you send it out Priority?
> 
> ...


I think so. He gave me 2 options. One was estimated 4 days, and one was 2, and I said the two day one. It wasn't much more. It should be there by now.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Nostalgia,

If *Melissa, OH, and Kelli, OH* don't reply with ready by time you get the box, you can skip them and send it off to:

*Jeanne, PA*

Thanks!!

~Marisa


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

marisal said:


> Nostalgia,
> 
> If *Melissa, OH, and Kelli, OH* don't reply with ready by time you get the box, you can skip them and send it off to:
> 
> ...



Ok, But I sure hope they reply. I don't want any gardeners mad at me. :no: They will probely curse me with lots of weeds.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

nostalgia said:


> Ok, But I sure hope they reply. I don't want any gardeners mad at me. :no: They will probely curse me with lots of weeds.



No one should get mad at you! They can get mad at me. I just dont want this box to get lost, we so close to the end! Of course I'm am a bit worried, it still doesn't seem to have left YELLVILLE, AR yet...........

~Marisa


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

marisal said:


> I just dont want this box to get lost, we so close to the end! Of course I'm am a bit worried, it still doesn't seem to have left YELLVILLE, AR yet...........
> 
> ~Marisa



:waa:   :waa:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

"Of course I'm am a bit worried, it still doesn't seem to have left YELLVILLE, AR yet..........."

In our small town, pick up at our post office (to be trucked to the bigger central post office) occurs only once a day----at about 5 p.m.
So if I mail something in the evening or early morning,-----it still sits in our little town for several more hours until that truck comes through in late afternoon.

Or---perhaps it hasn't been taken to the post office yet?
In which case------------it may be riding around in a rural mail carrier's vehicle.
When a rural carrier picks up a package at someone's rural box, that package rides with him until he finishes his entire route---------and hopefully he gets back to the post office before tha TRUCK goes through--------or it sits until the
truck goes through the following day. 

Of course if its sitting on someone's kitchen table yet----it gets delayed even further.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

tallpines said:


> "Of course I'm am a bit worried, it still doesn't seem to have left YELLVILLE, AR yet..........."
> 
> In our small town, pick up at our post office (to be trucked to the bigger central post office) occurs only once a day----at about 5 p.m.
> So if I mail something in the evening or early morning,-----it still sits in our little town for several more hours until that truck comes through in late afternoon.
> ...



The Post office in YELLVILLE, AR said it got it on March 31st.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

So is it REALLY setting there? or did some incompetent forget to scan it?
HOLY SMOKES!!!!!!!!!!



marisal said:


> The Post office in YELLVILLE, AR said it got it on March 31st.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

The USPS tracking is very delayed.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

southerngurl said:


> The USPS tracking is very delayed.


Well figuring that she hasn't gotten it yet, and Priority mail is 2-3 days...I think its more than the tracking that is delayed.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

southerngurl:

Do you think next time you go to town, you can bring the delivery confirmtion number to your post office, and see what the hold up is? Or call them?

Thanks,
~Marisa


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

The telephone number for the Yellville, AR post office is
870-449-6638

I just tried calling them several times but the line is BUSY.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Yea, something is up. I will have to check in on it. *sigh*


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

tallpines said:


> The telephone number for the Yellville, AR post office is
> 870-449-6638
> 
> I just tried calling them several times but the line is BUSY.


The problem with post office numbers is that once you get thru you are usually connected to some regional number, not the actual office. Unless you know the post master personally (when we lived in Hood, VA, the post mistress was Mary Hood!!! with a total of like 100 boxes--we were 99) that number is likely not your actual office number. The problem is you likely have to go there to find out what's up.

J


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

The lady at Yellville post office tells me there's NO WAY the package is still there and that everything is shipped on a daily basis.

Customer Servive at USPS (1-800-275-87777) says even if the package wasn't scanned for some reason, it still should have ARRIVED by now, and the next step is to fill our FORM 1510 (available from any post office) to start the process to look for a lost package. :no:


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

What a bummer!!!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I said I would check on it, lol! We're gonna have the whole countryside calling the little Yellville Post Office! Its a local call for me! :haha: 

She said that it probably just got delayed for whatever reason and would just show up late. She said it was sent out. USPS tracking is just about worthless, as they don't tell you anything until the package arrived. She said "there was nothing she could do". Where have I heard THAT before. Oh, yea, when I my ducks were missing. :no: One of them died, but the other 3 did make it, late. 

I'm sorry you guys, had to be my stupid little town. Well, maybe not, we will be able to see where it got hung up after it arrives  . I kept the box for as short a time as possible, tried to get it to the next person ASAP, but stuff happens I guess.


----------



## stumpyacres (May 10, 2002)

I GOT it!!!!! Wow wowoowowowowowowow! I'll be quick - love you guys! Thought you forgot me....


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Oh, good! I was worried.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Cool! I'm so glad it didnt get lost. So it goes to nostalgia next, than:

Jeanne, PA- Ready
Laurie, PA- Ready
Stephanie, NY- Ready
Laurie, VT- Ready
Sue CT- Ready
Marisa, NY- Ready


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

Oh Boy, :dance: oh boy! I'm next. I'm ready! And just a few weeks shy of planting time too.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Where in the world is....THE BOX??? :worship:


----------



## stumpyacres (May 10, 2002)

I have it - sending it out this weekend...to WV


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

stumpyacres said:


> I have it - sending it out this weekend...to WV



Whew hew!!! On to me after that!!! Just in time for all the rain to stop! 

JEanne in PA


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi all!

I thought I would reitterate(is that how you spell it??) a few of the rules:

**Try *not to keep the box for longer than a few days*, that way everyone gets it in a reasonable time frame.
**Mail it by Priority mail
**Get delivery confirmation
**Post when you get it and send it out with Delivery Confirmation

We are at the home stretch, and if everyone only keeps it 2 or 3 days, then everyone will be able to get it in time for a lot of the seeds to be planted on time.

Thanks!!

~Marisa


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

I will let everyone know as soon as I receive it here in WV. I am so excited.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Stumpyacres:

Have you sent this out yet?

Thanks,
~Marisa


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

Do we know where the seeds are now? Just curious....and antsy


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

Sorry not here yet. I will post if it arrives here. 

I am getting anxious too, so I understand. We will be planting in just a couple more weeks.  Stumpy acres said she would mail it over the weekend, so hopefully it will be here any day if it's 2-3 day delievery. Wonder what all is in that box?? Just like me at Christmas time, can't wait, can't wait. :haha:


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

I posted a message here for Stumpyacres, and PMed her, asking if she sent it our yet, and what the confirmation number is, I am just awaiting a reply. 

So I cant stress this enough, PLEASE only keep the bird for 2 or 3 days so the rest of us will get it in time to start planting.

Thanks.
~Marisa


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Say 30 people join the round robin....each keeps the box 3 days and it spends 3 days in transit. We're talking almost a HALF A YEAR before it gets to the last person. Even at 2 days and 2 days, you're talking 4 months.
We'd better start earlier next year


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

There's 7 people left. 

Next time we can split it in two......

I just wish stumpyacres will post something. Shes had the box since the 8th.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Ok, not to keep hounding on this, but it really disturbs me. 
I posted to Stumpyacres twice on this forum, I PM'ed her, and I have not gotten ANY reply. She has had the box since the 8th. 
She has been posting on Countryside familes as recently as today. What to do, what to do....Is it me, or is this just rude? I mean people are waiting for this box. Myself included. 
Ok, Ok, I am 9 months pregnant, so maybe Im a bit emotional over this, but it just really burns me. 

I would just think people would have some common curtiousy.

End of rant...For now.

~Marisa


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

But Stumpy posted on 4/13 under the "what I added" thread.....one would assume that means she mailed it????


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

suelandress said:


> But Stumpy posted on 4/13 under the "what I added" thread.....one would assume that means she mailed it????


In the rules, and in numorous posts, I ask that everyone post or email me the Delivery Confirmation number. And also to post that it was sent. She has done neither. We dont even know if she actually sent it or not. I am thinking not. It takes what, a minute to post?

Delivery Confirmation is just a good way of knowing when it was sent, when it was gotten. I posted many times to get it on the package. It just makes things go a lot smoother.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

True...and that isn't too much to ask! If she did follow through with her post of mailing that weekend, Nostalgia should see it on wednesday. I guess we'll know then.
Me, I'm a Taurus... I HAVE NO PATIENCE!!! I want the box, and I want it now!!  :yeeha:


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

I think you are doing a good job being patient, gals. I can relate to Stumpy...I had the box too long myself  But there is a limit, so move it out! :haha:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I think you should post a reply to her Countryside Families thread asking her to contact you.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

tallpines said:


> I think you should post a reply to her Countryside Families thread asking her to contact you.



No, I don't want to hyjack her thread. I am trying not to be rude about this. I just want her to reply!! Geeze. It's not that hard. I just don't get it. I will apologize to everyone waiting for her. I hope the box surfuses soon.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I think your patience has been stretched beyond expectation.
As, long as you have her mailing address, look up her telephone number and try calling her.

That's what I'd do.

You should think about doing what's right and it fair to those still waiting.


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

Marisal, there is no need for you to apologize; that is not for you to do. You have tried to keep this thing going as fast as possible. I do realize that things happen that can delay a person from mailing the box quickly (sickness, work, no money for postage, the dog ate it, etc.), but everyone in this round robin should be given the respect of an answer as to what is going on.

 

If this looks like the end of the seed round robin I do have seeds that I can list and send to who ever would like to receive them in time to plant. 

I don't mean to sound harsh as I have delayed sending things in the past too.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

I finally got a PM from Stumpyacres. It says:

"Yes I sent it to WV- confirmation at home will post it timmmorrow - I am at school..."

So we should know where it is by tommarow, hopefully.

~Marisa


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

marisal said:


> <snip> So we should know where it is by tommarow, hopefully.
> 
> ~Marisa


 I promise I will only keep it the day I get it....Marisal, I'm with you....I'm 33 weeks right now, and I'm apologizing all the time. If someone in the next room gets hurt, or something, I apologize--not that I'm clumsy--not much anyway...just cranky. :waa: 

I went on a walk today and toward the end someone said, "I sure loved that time"....I did too the first two times..... I'm just getting older, I think.

Back to the box. Yes, I'm holding off putting in herbs at the farm until I see the box. Anybody care to tell me what herbs are coming in? 

Jeanne


----------



## abbey_tor_acres (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi ya'll!!!

I missed the Round Robin :waa: but I have had sooo much fun reading all the posts :haha: I have a suggestion after reading that some of the people are saying that the box is getting to them TO LATE TO PLANT some of the seeds.

Instead of going west to east you really should go by zone starting in the south. For instance, I, in zone 7, can plant spinach/ lettuce in Jan. whereas some one in say MN can't until whenever--Mar?. Then everyone can get their stuff in the ground on time. 

It might cost some a little more but everyone would be able to get the box early enough for their zone. 

Anyway let me know what you think about the suggestion.  

bye, vicki

PS We can plant YEAR AROUND---just rubbing it in... :haha: :haha:


----------



## abbey_tor_acres (Mar 25, 2004)

southerngurl said:


> You know what we ought to do next time? Everyone could give their planting zones, and then it could travel from the warmer zones up through the cooler ones. Just a thought..



Well, right after I sent my suggestion I read the same thought here :haha: 
I guess nothing is new under the sun.


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

abbey_tor_acres said:


> Hi ya'll!!!
> 
> I missed the Round Robin :waa: but I have had sooo much fun reading all the posts :haha: I have a suggestion after reading that some of the people are saying that the box is getting to them TO LATE TO PLANT some of the seeds.


Vicki, I'm next (I think) on the list. Sorry to hear you missed the RR. Is there anything you want me to look for in the box? I can mail it out to you...

Jeanne in PA


----------



## abbey_tor_acres (Mar 25, 2004)

oakhillhubbards said:


> Vicki, I'm next (I think) on the list. Sorry to hear you missed the RR. Is there anything you want me to look for in the box? I can mail it out to you...
> 
> Jeanne in PA



Jeanne, Did you get my email? If not, email me at [email protected]

Thanks so much!  
Vicki


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Waiting AGAIN to hear from Stumpyacres about the Confirmation number........I PM'ed her again.......

~Marisa


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

I hate to say this but...."This is starting to get old!!!"


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

Sorry Kiddos, Nothing in WV yet, or at least not in my mailbox. It's probely on it's way somewhere.


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

nostalgia said:


> Sorry Kiddos, Nothing in WV yet, or at least not in my mailbox. It's probely on it's way somewhere.


Don't forget that the post office will likely require you to pick it up or be there when it's delivered....so if you aren't home during the day, look for the little calling card from the delivery person  

Vicky--Got your message. I'll keep you updated.

Jeanne


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

oakhillhubbards said:


> Don't forget that the post office will likely require you to pick it up or be there when it's delivered....so if you aren't home during the day, look for the little calling card from the delivery person
> 
> Jeanne


Our mailman usually leaves it at moms (lives a few doors down) if I am not home. Either way, if he just leaves a card to pick it up, I will go after it the following day and mail it back out the next. Our letter carrier doesn't usually go untill around 4 pm and the post office closes at 5:00. If I knew when it was coming,  I would wait on it.


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

Mail just ran, no seeds today either.


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

I gather that there is still no confirmation number either?


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

oakhillhubbards said:


> Don't forget that the post office will likely require you to pick it up or be there when it's delivered....so if you aren't home during the day, look for the little calling card from the delivery person
> 
> 
> Jeanne


Delivery confirmation does not require you be home. It's only the post offices word. Of course, by the looks of it, the package was NOT mailed as stated. It could make it from one coast to the other with priority in a weeks' time.
Call me a b**ch, but such participants should be banned from future robins.
(Note, illness or death are excusable )


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

> (Note, illness or death are excusable...


Well, I'm sure if they are dead, they won't want to participate in the next one anyway. :haha:


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

southerngurl said:


> Well, I'm sure if they are dead, they won't want to participate in the next one anyway. :haha:



Are you sure??(Eerie background music....)


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Nope, no Confirmation number yet. No reply to recent PM's either. I think I will try to look up her phone number.

~Marisa


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

Mail has ran for today. Still no seeds. Maybe monday


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Well, I posted on the families board, since that was the last place she posted, for her to contact me, that we are all waiting to hear what is happening with the box. 

I am so upset.....I put at least probably around 200 seed packets or more in there, and I know Diane put a lot of seeds in there as well. It was a big box. I feel like crying now. :waa: 


This is such a mean thing to do, to hyjack a round robin. I know it happens every once in awhile, but I just thought people on this board would be different. That is why I saved a big box for here. I had a few small ones passed around on gardenweb...and they were returned safe and sound....

Oh well, I am going to keep trying, and in a few days send her a registered letter asking for the box. Then I will call her post office, and talk with the person in charge about mail fraud, or stealing mail. We havr proof it was mailed to her, so that should help. I know on Gardenweb, when a 3 boxes were missing and were all sent to the same person, people called the post office, and the persons mailman had a little talk with her, and the next day she sent all three out. 

Anyone have any other ideas?

Thanks,
~Marisa


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

Don't sweat it Marisa, it's not your fault.  

Maybe she has a very good reason for not posting the confirmation number and it actually is delayed. 

I know one thing though if she sent it priority mail and it hasn't gotten here by now, I would sure take my receipt and ask for a refund since it was not delievered in 2-3 days. I supose it is possible that she misunderstood the rules and sent the package another way, but even book rate rarely takes the 10 days to ship.

Let's not give up hope just yet. 

By the way I am hosting a friendship flower seed swap on the families forum if anyone is interested in signing up for it but, this has kind of got me gun shy though. But I promise if you send seeds, you will get seeds back. Check it out on the family forum.


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

I have noticed that people on this this site are for the most part kind, caring, giving, forgiving, honest, and ethical. That is one reason I enjoy spending so much time here.

Yes, she probably has a very good reason for not posting the confirmation number or even for not mailing out the seed box yet, but all she needed(needs) to do is to respond to the messages and to truthfully let us know what is going on. If that is too much to ask of her then...  

Once again Marisa, I am sure no one is holding you accountable for any of this. You have tried over and over to make this a fun and usefull round robin. Your efforts are appreciated.
Laurie


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Having any luck with telephoning her?


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

tallpines said:


> Having any luck with telephoning her?


I couldn't find it. Is there anyone out there from VA who could look it up in a phone book? I never have any luck looking up munbers on-line.

I am going to send out a certified Letter to her, and call her post office and file mail fraud, just gotta find that number. 

~Marisa


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Marisa, I am so sorry about all this. It is such a great thing, and I appreciate all your work very much.....please don't give up on the robin idea.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Well, I did find the address and phone number of where she works. So theres a start. So I will later leave a message for her at work.


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

marisal said:


> Well, I did find the address and phone number of where she works. So theres a start. So I will later leave a message for her at work.


I'm pretty handy getting info off the net, and my folks live all over VA....can you give me particulars about her and I'll look her up.

Jeanne (soon on the list)

PS I'm hoping it comes soon...I'm due with the baby soon (actually a few weeks, but you know how it is), and I don't want to miss the RR

J


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

Just so everyone knows, the mail ran today and there was no package. I was really hoping she would post something or it would turn up here. But nothing yet. 

Should have known it would get down to me and......


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

Well I certainly didn't think you would find it today. I can't stop thinking how rude this is. 

I will try to contact Special Lady, she used to have Stumpyacres address for a different round robin, maybe she still does.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

We have her name and mailing address.
And, Her work phone number, her work email address, her Yahoo messenger and AIM address.
She's still not sharing the CONFIRMATION NUMBER. (If one ever existed!)

(I'm beginning to have NASTY thoughts!)


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

Maybe she doesn't understand that the confirmation number is her proof that she mailed the package? 

I believe the purpose in getting a confirmation number was so that you can confirm that you did mail the package. If the package was mailed, then lost, no one would hold that against her. But we need that confirmation to be able to confirm that she mailed the package, and to try to locate the package. 

I am not saying she did or did not mail the package, I don't know. But I just thought someone should explain what the confirmation number was for, just in case she doesn't understand the reason we would like for her to post that confirmation number. 

I am still holding on to hope that it is going to turn up.....I think.  

BTW mail hasn't gone yet today. Let's all keep our fingers crossed. 
My DH thought he would never get a turkey, but he got one today! Yah! So maybe we will get that package today too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

Nothing today.


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

The above post was me---nostalgia.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

IF anyone else wants to email her, I can PM you her email address. It is the one at her work, and the only one she seems to be replying from. But she has only repled once, so I am thinking she probably blocked my email. So If someone else wants to try, maybe we can get a fire lit under her butt to do the right thing.

~Marisa


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

You can PM the email to me. I don't have a problem giving it a try. Frustrating isn't it! Thanks for all you have done with this.

Laurie


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Grrrrr.....it wont let me PM anyone. I sign in, write thr message, hit send and it signs me out! I tried a dozen time so far......Oy vey...

~Marisa


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Her PROFILE gives a Yahoo Messenger 
addy of

[email protected]

or AIM

[email protected]


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Ok, Heres the deal, I AM NOT giving up on getting this box back. This is the box where everyone that got it added to it, and it is a very BIG box. 
But, I feel really bad that the last 6 people have not gotten anything yet. So I started another box. Nothing like the original one, but it has a lot of good stuff in it. 
I am at my witts end with Stumpyacres, I think the pregnancy hormones are kicking in, cause I want to go to VA and personally get it back! But that is a bit extreme since I'm in NY. 
I know she didn't send it yet. I just dont understand why. This doesnt make her look to good in peoples eyes I would think. Im going to call her post office as soon as I'm down with this. If someone wants to call her at work, let me know, I'll give you the number and her name. I was going to but I'm bad at that kind of stuff......I'll do it if no one else will. 
You all have been great! I will send out the new box to Nostalgia today or tommarow. 
So Nostalgia:

when you get a small Priority mail box, that is the replacement box. 
If you get a big box of seeds, thats the main one.

~Marisa


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

I just want to say a few things regarding the box. 

Since Stumpyacres claims she mailed the package it makes me feel as if people are now pointing fingers at me. And so I want to say I have NOT received the package. I just got off the phone with my post office who says they do NOT have any package waiting for me. I asked him this because it was possible that I was not at home and he may have left a notice to pick it up at the post office. He said if this were the case, the mail carrier would have notified me again, and then if the package wasn't picked up within 15 days, it would have been returned to the sender. So if she mailed the package and it was lost, then it should eventually return to her. 
He said there is nothing he can do to track the package without a confirmation number, how it was mailed, receipt, etc. 

If there is anything I can do to clear up the "case of the missing box" I will be happy to do anything I can. 

I will post if the box should turn up here, the mail hasn't gone today yet.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Nostalgia;

I hope that my posts dont make you feel like I think you have anything to do with the missing box!! Cause I know that that is not the case. I will say it out loud, I think Stumpyacres is not being responsible, and has not sent the box. I think she still has it. 
I just dont know why. 
But you will get one, Im sending it out today or tommarow.

~Marisa


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

Marisa,
We must have been posting at the same time. :haha: 

I read your post above and if it is ok with you and everyone else, I would like to make a proposal. 

I have been swapping seeds for many years and I have saved thousands of seeds from my gardens, so I have a huge stockpile of seeds already. (I participated in this one because it is an addiction :haha: ). So if you will allow me I will send out a big box tommarrow morning to whomever is next on the list, but I will have to email you for the address since the pms aren't working.
Then once everyone has gotten the box, what's left can be returned to me. 

It's up to you and the rest of the group what you prefer to do. Or you can send the box you are making now to me and I will add a bunch more before I send it on to the next person. 

Just let me know what you decide to do. 

Let's try not to think bad thoughts towards Stumpyacres, she probely has a good explaination. It may actually be lost in the mail.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

FACTS--------
She says she has a confirmation number.
SHE HAS NOT GIVEN IT TO ANYONE!

She has been at work.
Her computer at work is working, even IF her home one might not be.

"IF" she mailed the box.....where's the NUMBER?

"IF" she mailed the box, why hasn't it arrived?

Is this all a coincidence?

I doubt it----more and more, each day.

Sound SUSPICIOUS? 
Somewhere there is a breakdown between TRUTH and "FICTION"~~~~

She said she had the number, and said she'd sent it, but, HAS NOT!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

That was me ^
l
l


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Here, Here Tallpines!

Anyway, thank you Nostalgia for the offer, but I already box up the new one, but feel free to add as much as you like to it!  

~Marisa


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

Ok I will add a bunch. 

I appreciate you doing this Marisa, as I am sure others are too. 

I will let you know when the package arrives.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Woo Hoo! 

I finally heard from Stumpyacres, she said:

OK - My interent is up again! I had mailed it here from school - but it 
got shoved
under the counter thus the number I was given was no good! And in fact 
not even
mailed!!!SORRY - but I will personally take it to Buckingham Post 
Office toady at
3:40 or so and then I will get my kids to post the control number. I am 
sooo sorry
- I thought the scretery mailed it!!!!! It's on it's way - I put it 
into a NEW box
- the other one came to me looking like a mess.

So lets all hope all goes well.
Thank you to everyone who helped out with this!!

~Marisa


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Okay-------  
But---
we know she had computer access at school that WAS working-------
so I really don't understand this "internet" is up business.

And---last week she sent a message saying the confirmation number was at home but she was at school (at the time she was sending the message).

If the box was still setting at school, how did she manage to have a CONFIMATION NUMBER at home?  

It just DOESN'T add up.  

That BOX story smells fishy to me, but I'm happy to hear it MAY be on its way.
Guess I'm just a doubting Thomas ans will have to SEE it (or hear it from someone else) before I believe it.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

This whole thing is my fault. About a month ago, I started calculating how much longer it would be before it got here, and obviously I jinxed it!!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

If she took it to work and everyone there helped themselves, the box may be MUCH LIGHTER than when she received it----------and thus the main reason for re-packing it into a NEW (and probably smaller) box.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Tallpines:

I know....I was thinking the same thing, but at least we heard something? I am thinking that a lot more people emailed her, cause she told me stalking is a crime....So I'm thinking having people email her got her to do something.

Well, We'll see in in a few days I guess, I would think Nostalgia will get it by Saturday or Monday, the latest.

~Marisa


----------



## stumpyacres (May 10, 2002)

Look - I am not a liar - we are given school numbers for boxes shipped. My interent has been up and down - mostly down. I did locate the box - I should have just mailed it myself instead of relying on someone else. I ASSUMED it was on its way. My kids go to other kids houses and that is when they will post it cause I have no idea if this internet will be up tommorrow. If you want Marisa can call me at 10:30 tommorow at work for the number if they don't get it posted. I am sorry this happened but let me tell you some of you have really given me pure hell and all at once seeing as though i had 75 + emails ( not all from you ) . So thanks alot. Man I never knew that people always assume the worst about people! I was a liar, thief, etc. all from you God fearing people. Gee what if I were Him himself...just like that country song. I am really hurt. Julie


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

FYI, I have seen her on several occasions logged in here recently, and she has been on here several times in the last 20 minutes or so reading all your replies.

stumpyacres 
(Registered User)

Birthday : January 31 
Last Activity : Today 01:36 PM


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Well Stumpy, if the shoe was on the other foot, you wouldn't be feeling so tolerant either,especially since your story doesn't add up.


----------



## stumpyacres (May 10, 2002)

Actually I was teaching class and now I have a free moment - Marisa *Just now * emailed me on how to get on the site since my favs are not working. And I just emptied my PM box as suggest I should do so - so back off...geez


----------



## stumpyacres (May 10, 2002)

And I did try to log on this week when the internet was up but it would not let me post a reply even with the refresh button..so add that up.


----------



## stumpyacres (May 10, 2002)

I was not on at 1:36 I was teaching. Marissa just told me how to dget on - ask her.


----------



## stumpyacres (May 10, 2002)

And - if I was an eveil person I would just toss it into the burning barrel...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

---


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

stumpyacres said:


> I was not on at 1:36 I was teaching. Marissa just told me how to dget on - ask her.



Actually---because of different time zones----

My screen shows you made a post at 1:36 -----and, it was most likely 2:26 by your clock.

So---that confusion can be explained.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Heads up Nostalgia! 

The origional box is headed your way. Just got word from Stumpyacres, with Confirmation Number:

0304 7990 0000 7547 7772

Sent Priority.

So here is the flight path:

Jeanne, PA- Ready
Laurie, PA- Ready
Stephanie, NY- Ready
Laurie, VT- Ready
Sue CT- Ready
Marisa, NY- Ready


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

:yeeha: Yeeha!

I will post as soon as I get it, and mail it out the next day.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

nostalgia said:


> :yeeha: Yeeha!
> 
> I will post as soon as I get it, and mail it out the next day.


Just remove the next to names from ohio, (They never responded) and mail it to:

Jeanne, PA

Thanks!


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

:dance: :dance: :dance: :worship:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

marisal said:


> Just remove the next to names from ohio, (They never responded) and mail it to:
> 
> Jeanne, PA
> 
> Thanks!



Ok Marisal, got it. 

Now go get some rest for you and that baby. 

Nostalgia


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

Shoot! I meant to say I got the instructions, not the box. I think we all need some rest. LOL

nostalgia


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

And I, have made a personal note...not to have ANY dealings with ANYONE that has posted on this thread! You are a bunch of losers in my humble opinion.


----------



## stumpyacres (May 10, 2002)

you know the box weighed the same - and no one helped themselves, it was sealed. - the old box looked like a mail bomb - all tore apart. Kiss it -I tried to help. Stumpy Acres


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

Nostalgia--

howdy...it's Jeanne in PA. I'm next on the list.

Well it looks like when I head to VA for this prenatal visit that I'm staying until the baby is born (mine, not Marisal's  ) so....I was wondering, 

can you skip me and send it on to the next person on the list after you are done? 

Also, Vicki (I'm attaching her email from a post on page 8 of this thread) would really like a few things, and she missed out on the RR. Can you PM me and I'll send you the 3 things she wanted someone to poke around in the box for?

I would really appreciate it. 

Here's her email


Jeanne, Did you get my email? If not, email me at [email protected]

Thanks so much! 
Vicki

Marisal and all others, I think this has gone exceptionally well. Don't worry about me dropping out of the RR. I'm putting tomatoes and Peppers, melons and pumpkins in on Wednesday so that they can be started while I'm gone in VA. I won't be back until the middle of June.

Enjoy the rest of the RR.

Jeanne in PA


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

I have sent you a pm Jeanne.  
nostalgia


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Jeanne:

Good luck with your baby!! We'll get to ya the next time around 

Nostalgia:

So send it next to:
Laurie, PA

hopefully you'll get it as early as tommarow!

~Marisa


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

Ok Marisa,
Laurie get ready. I will be sending it out the day after I receive it, unless it is today which would make tommarrow Sunday, a day the post office is closed.  
In that case, I will mail it on Monday. 

I will post when I receive it.


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

Thank you, I am ready!


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

pumpkinlady said:


> Thank you, I am ready!


Nostalgia, I responded to your PM--and thanks.

See all? This is going on greatly! And me pulling out of the RR means that it gains another 3 or even 4 days, right? So everything works out.

Marisal--I DO hope we do this next year. I'll be saving up seed this year from all kinds of things friends locally have given us for our new farm. Mostly herbs--but I usually save tomatoes and peppers too....even though I've never actually started them successfully on my own (too forgetful).

Jeanne


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

THE SEEDS ARE HERE sort of...

Actually the mailman blew his horn today for me to come out to the mailbox. I did and he said he had a package for me but, with all his mail stuffed in his little car, he didn't have room for my package. So I will be going to the post office Monday morning early to pick up the package. I will do my best to send it back out the same day if at all possible, if not Tuesday morning for sure. 
I will post the confirmation number as soon as I get it back on it's way and on to Laurie in Pa.  


As much as we pay for postage you would think they could provide the letter carriers with bigger vehicles.  :no: 
I can't wait to get my hands on that box. :haha:


----------



## evilbunny (Apr 18, 2004)

Can I be added to the list for the second time around. Seeds will keep until next year if its too late in the season so I would love to join in. I am new to seed swapping but I do have some seeds that I think would be fun to add. Not very many. I have some bulbs I could add as well, with it being later in the year they should ship well. 

I read the full length of posts and am so sorry the first time go delayed due to someone's neglect. The heated comments put on here from that person kind of show a bit of "guilty conscience" talking. You all handled things very nicely. Sitting for over 20 days is NOT acting responsibly, refusing to acknowledge you all is even worse, then to put a negative slant toward all you guys who did act responsibly shows someone's true colors. 

Marisal :worship: I think you did wonderfully to put this all together and to have so much patience. Myself I'm not that patient, I'd have been on the phone filing chages after 10 days. Now I guess we should let it go, for me, I just started reading the post and am disguested. Sorry I just had to comment on it. 

I have some flower seeds that I do not know what they are, my mom called them puff flowers, they seem VERY prolific. If I am included next time anyone want some of the seeds?


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

nostalgia said:


> THE SEEDS ARE HERE sort of...
> 
> Actually the mailman blew his horn today for me to come out to the mailbox. I did and he said he had a package for me but, with all his mail stuffed in his little car, he didn't have room for my package. So I will be going to the post office Monday morning early to pick up the package. I will do my best to send it back out the same day if at all possible, if not Tuesday morning for sure.
> I will post the confirmation number as soon as I get it back on it's way and on to Laurie in Pa.
> ...


Ummmm....rural postal delivery??? :haha: Give your mailman a hitch for his car for a Christmas tip!!


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

EvilBunny:

Sure you can join the next one! Just keep a look out in a little while, and when the box is back with me, and when everyonr thinks the time is right to have another go, I will post another post for signing up.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

As I am close to the bottom of the list I must practice much. As for mail deliveryt, I don't even get ANY. Now mind you I am on a state highway, and the extention of my road heading south gets mail but we don't. Even people living in the grand canyon get mail delivery. We were told "get 911 street #s and we will deliver, yeh right.
Well hope to see that box soon,
steff


----------



## stumpyacres (May 10, 2002)

> > I read the full length of posts and am so sorry the first time go delayed due to someone's neglect. The heated comments put on here from that person kind of show a bit of "guilty conscience" talking. You all handled things very nicely. Sitting for over 20 days is NOT acting responsibly, refusing to acknowledge you all is even worse, then to put a negative slant toward all you guys who did act responsibly shows someone's true colors.
> 
> 
> 
> It never ends does it? Nostalgia did you get the box - I sure hope so. Julie


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

nostalgia said:


> THE SEEDS ARE HERE sort of...
> 
> Actually the mailman blew his horn today for me to come out to the mailbox. I did and he said he had a package for me but, with all his mail stuffed in his little car, he didn't have room for my package. So I will be going to the post office Monday morning early to pick up the package. I will do my best to send it back out the same day if at all possible, if not Tuesday morning for sure.
> I will post the confirmation number as soon as I get it back on it's way and on to Laurie in Pa.
> ...



Soooo...did ya get it? Did ya get it?  

~Marisa


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

Yep, I got the box. And what a nice box of seeds indeed!
I have had a ball going through this thing tonight. 

I am sorry I couldn't get it picked up in time and back in the mail today. Just way to much to do and worked late this evening. But it will be in the mail tommarrow asap. 

I put a bunch of new seeds in the box. You guys still left to get the box are going to be very happy with this box.

Thanks so much Marisa for doing this!  

Now if you all will excuse me, I got some seeds to look up on the internet. :haha:


----------



## stumpyacres (May 10, 2002)

Thank God...And I told you the box was fine...


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

Ok, it's coming to you Laurie, Pa.  

The confirmation number is 
03030130000136448619

This was a bowl of cherries for sure! Thanks Marisa and everyone who participated.


----------



## oakhillhubbards (Jul 25, 2003)

Pumpkin Lady, I sent you a PM, did you get it? No need to respond here.

Jeanne


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

Woohoo....I am getting excited. :dance: 

Jeanne, I did get your message and just responded moments ago. Thank you!


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

Yes, yes, yes, it is here!!! When I came home from work today I found the seed box on my back porch. We have had company all evening so I haven't taken a peek yet. I will check it out in the morning when I have my coffee and package it up in the evening. I will mail it out saturday when I go to town. Thank you....

I will confirm on saturday after mailing!


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

WOW!!! What a great box of seeds....I had fun looking thru it once, twice, three times.... 

Well anyway, I took out some wonderful things and a piece of soap. I put in a lot of neat stuff too. Popcorn and pumpkin seeds. It is boxed and ready to go to the post office in the morning. When I get back from errands I will post the confirmation number.

Thanks to everyone!...Laurie


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm glad you enjoyed it!

Stephanie, NY Your next!!!

~Marisa


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I am super ready!!
STEFF


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

Okay, Steff get ready, the postmaster said you might even get the box on monday. The confirmation # is: 0304 0370 0000 0779 0125.

I hope you take out lots of seeds because when I mailed it out this morning the weight almost doubled....LOL :haha:


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Acutally I was planning to put in lots myself. Can't wait.
steff


----------



## june02bug (May 23, 2003)

Since I didn't find this until after the deadline I have been having fun just following the great box adventure. I can't wait to join in the fun next time. Actually it was probably a good thing because I have been working getting my garden area going (we just moved in Dec.) and I have a feeling it needs expanding already. :haha: It is about 36 x 48 now. Also like most of you I am addicted to seeds, I just love them. Of course it doesn't help that we can garden pretty much year round here.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Here is the latest:

 Track & Confirm 



Shipment Details


You entered 0304 0370 0000 0779 0125 

We attempted to deliver your item at 7:45 am on May 10, 2004 in FALLSBURG, NY 12733 and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I do think they are lying. I have been to the post office monday and twice on tuesday looking for that box. My post office has not seen it.I'll go back right now. Actually mike was just there 1/2 hour ago. They called our chicks arrived, no box of seeds. I will give them the tracking number and see whats up. Back to you when I find out.
Steff


----------



## stumpyacres (May 10, 2002)

oh gee another mix up? lol


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for keeping us informed!!


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh Steff, I am so sorry you haven't received the box yet. I know how anxious we all have been to get it.

Well at least there is the tracking number and that it has been confirmed that it was mailed....


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Well my post office stinks. Went in there today- By the way do you guys have a box for me. Oh yea it came in on Monday. Now mind you they called me to tell me that the chicks were in, too much troble to give me both boxes at once. 
Oh well
Box is great. I think I took a bit of absolutly everything. How wonderful. The best part is I could take 6 seeds of some new variety. I must admit I had to rebox them. My additions would not fit.
Thanks everyone shipping in the morning. I will post the numbers then
steff


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

The confirmation # is 0303 3430 0001 1312 2059
Get ready Laura in VT. Have fun
steff


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

Thank you Steff. Okay NOW I am excited. We have gotten nothing but bills and problems in the mail the last month. I cannot wait for some pleasure.


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

The box arrived today. When the mail lady found out what was in it she could not believe that it was that full of seeds. She too is a seed lover. 

I peeked already. WOW! I will have it repacked and in the mail Monday morning and will post confirmation here. Thanks to all who came before me for the wonderful choice. 
Laurie VT


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

I'm ready!!! :dance: :worship: :dance:


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

Just to let you know, we had my husband's service van die today - needed a new idler and alternator. I ended up running for parts and putting belts on and off for the majority of the day so I missed the post office. I will be out of here first thing in the am so you have it shortly. sorry. Laurie


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

vtfarma said:


> Just to let you know, we had my husband's service van die today - needed a new idler and alternator. I ended up running for parts and putting belts on and off for the majority of the day so I missed the post office. I will be out of here first thing in the am so you have it shortly. sorry. Laurie


Thank you for letting us know! I hope you could get his van fixed!

~Marisa


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

Confirmation # 0301 0120 0003 8499 9357

Van is fixed... we actually changed the oil in the service van when it was 20 below zero. A little oil hit the serpentine belt and it ended up slipping and being cut. We were out there for an hour getting that thing back on. We had about 3 minutes after we warmed the belt by the fire until it was too cold to get on the pulleys. This was definitely easier! 

Thanks for the patience. I was so excited to get it, I hated to make anyone else wait longer. Stuff happens though. 

Laurie


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

I got it I got it I got it 
Might I just say WOW!!

And to the people who stuck in Butterfly Weed and Butterfly Bush seeds...
<b>What's the difference?</b>

And is that bag of mixed corn peas beans marigold? etc intentional or just stuff that broke loose and someone bagged? (Should I send it on?)

I'm adding black soybeans, a variety of veggies (leek, parsnip, white zucchini, salsify,peppers,etc) and flowers, and a handful of seed-saving envelopes.

Will post # when I mail.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Wondering a few things for next time. How much is it costing to mail the package now? Has anyone found it on the expensive side in terms of getting what you were looking for? (as opposed to finding seeds you think are cool and can use) Seeing as it has taken four months, has anyone missed optimum planting time (for me it would have been last month)? Also delivery confirmation requires a signature and I live off road so I have no delivery. I have to drive 70 miles round trip to the post office to pick up and then to drop off. Would this be worth it for me? It seems like a lot of fun but being on a really tight budget, I am worried that it might not be a very practical thing for me right now. Thanks.


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

suelandress said:


> I got it I got it I got it
> Might I just say WOW!!
> 
> And to the people who stuck in Butterfly Weed and Butterfly Bush seeds...
> ...


WooHoo! Im ready! MY due date is tommarow, I am going to the doctor today to see how things are going.....I hope I get the box before the baby comes! We'll see. My doctor said I should have the baby before my due date.....Hmmm...nope. My first son was 2 weeks late. I just want this one to hold off till they finish putting in our driveway on our land. That should be today. Sorry for the rambling.......I am glad everyone enjoted the robin, I cant wait to see what eveyone added!!

~Marisa


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Marisa thanks again for beign willing to do this! I hope there is lots you can use in there. And I hope it goes really well for you and the little one! I miss pregnant and labor and delivery.


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

Hopefully there is a bunch of seeds you can use, I did enjoy this and will be saving more seeds for next year. 

Good luck with the little one. I too miss it, for a fleeting moment. I cannot imagine that solitude and connection I had with ours when I was nursing. We would cuddle up together and nurse and snooze. Now I snuggle them but there is always something to do! I am actually enjoying the kids more right now at 14 and 12 than when they were younger. I figured they would be a lot worse by now. They seem to like us! 

Laurie


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Ok Marisa....it's heading your way!!
We cut the box down so the seeds wouldn't shake around and fall out so much (there was a ton of loose corn!!) It looks funny, but nothing should be jostled now. 

Confirmation # 0303 1910 0000 8165 1329

And to those asking.....it cost me $11. shipping/confirmation. I think it was well worth it.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

suelandress said:


> And to those asking.....it cost me $11. shipping/confirmation. I think it was well worth it.


Thank you Sue. I've read this whole thread thorugh and it has sounded like a great time for everyone for the most part. Marisa? Are you in labor?  I'm gonna pm you. Its about next time so don't worry about getting back to me. Enjoy your baby.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

marisal said:


> WooHoo! Im ready! MY due date is tommarow, I am going to the doctor today to see how things are going.....I hope I get the box before the baby comes! We'll see. My doctor said I should have the baby before my due date.....Hmmm...nope. My first son was 2 weeks late. I just want this one to hold off till they finish putting in our driveway on our land. That should be today. Sorry for the rambling.......I am glad everyone enjoted the robin, I cant wait to see what eveyone added!!
> 
> ~Marisa



Marisa

I kept the box less than a day....HOWEVER, I can not compete with the speed of a baby that WANTS OUT!! :haha:


----------



## stumpyacres (May 10, 2002)

So what's going on with the box?


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

stumpyacres said:


> So what's going on with the box?



Marissa was the last one on the list. I would guess it's done for the year unless we are doing a second round?


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

I got the box, havent looked through it yet. I had my baby on Sunday, but he has to stay in the hospital for ten days, so I am there a lot of the time. We will have a second round, but I just dont know when yet. I will let everyone know when thingscalm down here. 

Thanks!
~Marisa


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

As long as the BOX has completed its circle, I'll be UN-STICKYing this thread.............
It that OK with everyone?


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Congrats Marisa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

Congrats Marisa. Hope all is well for both of you. Thanks again for all you have done for this round robin. 

One thing I can't understand is why you haven't looked through the box yet!


----------



## june02bug (May 23, 2003)

Congradulations.  This has been fun to follow. I really look forward to joining next time.


----------

